
20 years is too long for patent protection - ttunguz
http://tomasztunguz.com/2011/08/17/20-years-is-too-long-for-patent-protection/
======
alain94040
Agreed. I argued that 7 years would be a better term
([http://venturebeat.com/2010/03/04/in-favor-of-software-
paten...](http://venturebeat.com/2010/03/04/in-favor-of-software-patents) \-
ignore the title, it was supposed to be "in favor of 7-year software patents)

